# Dog Girl *literally*



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBahDmCG3B0

nuff said


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Jungle Book anyone?


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

I doubt it. Most likely fake.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 19, 2009)

I call bullshit. :V


----------



## Barak (Sep 19, 2009)

BullSheet !


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.feralchildren.com/en/showchild.php?ch=oxana


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 19, 2009)

Aarrgh, hoist the Bullshit flag, and let it fly high.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Old
 This was a case in russia that social services procecuted her parents for, left her in the back garden from 3 years old picked up her scocial skills from the dog.
Shes back to normal, almost.
did it in our phycology taster


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 19, 2009)

so it is true. at first I thought it was not real, but I am wrong ( fully) about this. 

I do hope they get what they really need, a better family, and help. ^_^


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Old
> This was a case in russia that social services procecuted her parents for, left her in the back garden from 3 years old picked up her scocial skills from the dog.
> Shes back to normal, almost.
> did it in our phycology taster


Prettylilpup linked to it two posts above yours.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Prettylilpup linked to it two posts above yours.


 
Technicaly I was ninja'd.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Technicaly I was ninja'd.


By 2 minutes?  It took you two minutes to type that?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> By 2 minutes? It took you two minutes to type that?


 
I took a piss half way though, then got a snack.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> I took a piss half way though, then got a snack.


That's not being ninja'd then.  That's taking forever.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> That's not being ninja'd then. That's taking forever.


 
It's true, but I have a kitkat to show for it.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> It's true, but I have a kitkat to show for it.


No pics no proof.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Sep 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No pics no proof.


 
View attachment 8572

Me never one to be beaten easyly, proof for you.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 19, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> http://www.feralchildren.com/en/showchild.php?ch=oxana



Oh well, I stand corrected.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Old
> This was a case in russia that social services procecuted her parents for, left her in the back garden from 3 years old picked up her scocial skills from the dog.
> Shes back to normal, almost.
> did it in our phycology taster


 
That's so damn fine parenting, I'll tell you what.


----------



## Bandy (Sep 19, 2009)

*It is so sad what can happen to the human mind... Whether it is from neglect, abuse, or because one cannot cope.*


----------

